# Corn Snake Growth rate?



## MikeDarrellJohnson (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Good people of Reptile Forums UK!!! 

I just recently got myself a baby black and silver Corn....
and i absolutly loved his dad same colours and everything and he was about 4 foot long.
My snake is about 16-17 inches right now and i just wanted to know the growth rate or rough growth rate of corn snakes.
Is it something like a foot a year? or less?
i just want to know how long it will take for him to get up to a pretty decent size

Thanks 

Mike.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if he's three feet long by the time he's two and a half to three years old, and he COULD be bigger depending on how fast he grows. Every snake has a slightly different growth rate; I have '06 animals who are not much more than three feet, and '06ers who are over four feet.

But I would strongly recommend against feeding him too much to try to get him to grow faster - this is known as "power feeding" and can strain their organs and reduce their lifespan, and can result in a snake with a head that's too small, proportionally, for their body size.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Heyy, you got to see the parents of ours? I didn't 
What were they like?


----------



## MikeDarrellJohnson (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah i got to see the dad he was about 4 foot long 
black and grey with a yellow stripe down the side
absolutely epic!
cant wait for mine to grow that big


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome 
Yeahh same


----------

